# Wings of Steel Series



## ickyvader17 (Feb 5, 2006)

Does anyone remember a documentary series called Wings of Steel or something on tv a couple years ago. I distinctly remember coming home every day to watch it in the afternoon. It had in depth coverage of all types of aircraft from each major power. Each episode was about a different type of aircraft. It was an awesome show! I was wondering where I could buy it. Any info?
thanks


----------



## evangilder (Feb 5, 2006)

Doesn't sound familiar to me.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 12, 2006)

why steel? most WW2 planes were made of wood and Aluminum alloys


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 12, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> why steel? most WW2 planes were made of wood and Aluminum alloys


  That was just the name of the show! I remember it vaguely...


----------



## ickyvader17 (Jul 3, 2006)

Do you know where I could get a copy. It was an awesome series.


----------

